# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Besplatno predavanje za trudnice i javnost, Zagreb, 15.04.

## Danci_Krmed

JOŠ JEDNA BESPLATNA TRUDNIČKA POSLASTICA IZ RODINE KUHINJE

 Udruga Roda je (opet!) priredila pravu trudničku poslasticu: 15.    travnja (ponedjeljak) u 17: 30h nakon konferencije prePOROD 2013. u    hotelu Panorama će se održati predavanje Elisabeth Geisel  za trudnice i    njihove partnere pod nazivom Porod kao priprema majke i bebe za odnos    pun ljubavi.  

 Elisabeth Geisel je predsjednica Njemačke  asocijacije za edukaciju u   porodima (GfG) koja radi u nezavisnim ženskim  zdravstvenim centrima u   Njemačkoj već 30 godina. Uz njezinu pomoć  otvorena je prva Kuća za   porode u Frankfurtu 1993. godine.

  Predavanje je besplatno, a osiguran je i simultani prijevod na   hrvatski  jezik. Iskoristite ovu jedinstvenu priliku i dođite nam u što   većem  broju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

:Wink:

----------


## bebelina

ovo je stvarno šteta propustiti!  :Smile:

----------

